# Is it easy to terminate a rental agreement?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it easy to terminate a rental agreement? My agreement says:

"In the event of termination of the Contract by the Tenant, the Tenant agrees to pay a two-months rent as penalty to the Landlord; or alternatively continue paying rent until a replacement Tenant is found. In the latter case, no penalty will be required to be paid by the Tenant."

Does that mean I can give a 2-months notice and then leave at the end of this notice?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, pay him 2 months upfront and leave immediately, he wont let you stay for the 2 months you've paid him.


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

In practice it will depend on what you have paid the landlord. If you've paid 12 months rent upfront then its very unlikely that the landlord will offer you a refund (less rent for the 2 months notice period). If you paid in a few cheques then it may be easier to give notice and break the agreement but it could be difficult getting back any post dated cheques you've handed over to the landlord...


----------

